# When to handle the babies?



## Monroe (Mar 26, 2011)

When does one handle baby rats & mice? I've heard different things. A professional book said you shouldn't handle them right away as the mom might reject them. While people on here say handle them from day 1 or 2. 

Shed some light? ;D


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Rats you can handle right away, as long as mom has time to rest after birth.

Mice, you need to wait three days, but then you can and should handle them daily.

I have both and though neither have ever given birth, this past month has been a bit crazy. I was charting weights of my females and it was quite stressful. No babies, though, thankfully!


----------



## Monroe (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh, thank you for the info! I wasn't aware it would be different for mice. So thanks. ;D


----------

